# Black Panther: Der bisher erfolgreichste Marvel-Film in der US-Geschichte



## AndreLinken (26. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Panther: Der bisher erfolgreichste Marvel-Film in der US-Geschichte* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Panther: Der bisher erfolgreichste Marvel-Film in der US-Geschichte*


----------



## Odin333 (26. März 2018)

Tja, wer hätte das Gedacht? Ich habe fest mit dem grössten Flop und nicht mit dem grössten Erfolg für Marvel gerechnet. So kann man sich irren.


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Tja, wer hätte das Gedacht? Ich habe fest mit dem grössten Flop und nicht mit dem grössten Erfolg für Marvel gerechnet. So kann man sich irren.




Dito!

Das verwundert mich jetzt wirklich, nicht schlecht! Ich glaub Marvel kann anfassen was sie wollen, irgendwie wird (fast) alles ein Erfolg!


----------



## rldml (26. März 2018)

> Weltweit liegt Black Panther mit Einnahmen in Höhe von 1,24 Millionen Dollar derzeit auf einen respektablen zwölften Rang



Sollte dieser Wert stimmen, kann ich die hohen Kinopreise nachvollziehen.


----------



## Tammy25 (26. März 2018)

Weltweit 1,24 Millionen Dollar? Sollte es nicht 1,24 Milliarden Dollar heißen? Wenn schon alleine in der USA 630 Millionen Dollar eingenommen hatte?


----------



## Spiritogre (26. März 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Tja, wer hätte das Gedacht? Ich habe fest mit dem grössten Flop und nicht mit dem grössten Erfolg für Marvel gerechnet. So kann man sich irren.





Rabowke schrieb:


> Das verwundert mich jetzt wirklich, nicht schlecht! Ich glaub Marvel kann anfassen was sie wollen, irgendwie wird (fast) alles ein Erfolg!



So ging es mir auch, jedenfalls nach den Trailern, da wirkte der Film ziemlich uninteressant. Wobei er ja allerdings dennoch ziemlich gut sein soll.
Dem Erfolg schreibe ich aber dem Rassenhype in den USA zu, wo der Film ja als erster Blockbuster mit vornehmlich Schwarzen Darstellern abgefeiert wird (unter kompletter Ignorierung der filmhistorischen Tatsachen). 

Der Rassenwahn in den USA ist momentan allerdings auch extrem schlimm. Aus Diversitäts- und Feminismus-Gründen wird dort aktuell ja sehr auf die priviligierten Weißen (Männer) (und teilweise Asiatischen Männer) eingeprügelt. Google hat sogar ein "inoffizielles" Einstellungsverbot für männliche Weiße und Asiaten, weil sie jetzt möglichst viele Posten mit Frauen und ethnischen Minderheiten besetzen wollen. 
(Der Mitarbeiter der vor einigen Monaten mal auf die biologischen Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern hinwies wurde ja entsprechend auch rechtzeitig dann entlassen, Biologie ist eben nicht kompatibel mit SJW-Ideologie). 
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/02/google-accused-in-lawsuit-of-excluding-white-and-asian-men-in-hiring-to-boost-diversity.html

Ich hatte eigentlich angenommen, dass nach den 90ern, wo es ja auch sehr viele gute Filme, etwa von Spike Lee, zum Thema Diskriminierung gab, sich das in den letzten Jahren sehr beruhigt hatte, auch Obama war dafür ein Anzeichen. Wenn ich mir aber aktuell so die "Diskussionen" in amerikanischen Medien anschaue, scheint es aktuell da sehr zu brodeln.


----------



## Tammy25 (28. März 2018)

Tammy25 schrieb:


> Weltweit 1,24 Millionen Dollar? Sollte es nicht 1,24 Milliarden Dollar heißen? Wenn schon alleine in der USA 630 Millionen Dollar eingenommen hatte?



Wow, das nenn ich Communitytreue. Man fragt was, ob es ein Fehler ist, aber keine Antwort vom PCGames Team. Danke.


----------



## pcg-veteran (28. März 2018)

Die hohen $-Einnahmen können auch durch eine aktuelle Schwäche (Abwertung) des $ bzw. entsprechende Inflation in den USA zustande kommen. Bevor man mit älteren Zahlen vergleicht, müßte man solche Effekte berücksichtigen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. März 2018)

Tammy25 schrieb:


> Wow, das nenn ich Communitytreue. Man fragt was, ob es ein Fehler ist, aber keine Antwort vom PCGames Team. Danke.



Der Artikel ist von einem freien Autor. Die beteiligen sich nicht im Forum. Da kannst du deshalb lange warten. Es sei denn, einer von den "normalen" Redis liest das zufällig.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. März 2018)

Habe den Fehler behoben, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Tammy25 (28. März 2018)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Habe den Fehler behoben, danke für den Hinweis.



Vielen dank, also stimmt Milliarden.


----------



## Rabowke (29. März 2018)

Tammy25 schrieb:


> Vielen dank, also stimmt Milliarden.


... nichts für ungut, aber das war doch eigentlich klar, oder? 

Wenn der Film allein in Amerika um die 630 Mio. Dollar eingespielt hat, kann er ja nicht 1,24 Mio. Dollar weltweit eingespielt haben. Also mit etwas nachdenken und die Dinge in Relation betrachten hätte man wissen können, dass es sich hierbei um ein Fehler handelt.


----------



## Tammy25 (29. März 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nichts für ungut, aber das war doch eigentlich klar, oder?
> 
> Wenn der Film allein in Amerika um die 630 Mio. Dollar eingespielt hat, kann er ja nicht 1,24 Mio. Dollar weltweit eingespielt haben. Also mit etwas nachdenken und die Dinge in Relation betrachten hätte man wissen können, dass es sich hierbei um ein Fehler handelt.



Wow, danke für den Sarkasmus, ist nur nicht jeder so schlau wie Du oder will es genau haben, bzw. einen Fehler korrigiert sehen. *Haaaaaaaa....Klugsch***er....tschiiiiiih...*


----------



## Rabowke (29. März 2018)

Gern geschehen!


----------

